# Working as a doctor in Cape town



## KirstyHambleton (Mar 16, 2009)

I have just qualified as a doctor in the UK (Aug 2008) and hope to spend about 8 month in SA starting in August 2010..


I am thinking Cape Town and it's suburbs seem the safest for a single female, but then again maybe I should look into Hospital accommodation?


I just need a bit of advice regarding areas to live/avoid and actually any personal preferences re: which hospital - I've searched all the larger ones, but actually a smaller hospital out of Cape Town would be good too.



Any thoughts/advice would be very much appreciated!


Thank you


Kirsty x


----------



## paulhamilton19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I had a few friends who did electives over there last year - and had an awesome time. I think they were at Tygerberg and Sommerset(?) hospitals in Capetown. Am thinking of doing it at the end of 2010. Let me know how you go finding out about it.....

paulhamilton19 at gmail

cheers



KirstyHambleton said:


> I have just qualified as a doctor in the UK (Aug 2008) and hope to spend about 8 month in SA starting in August 2010..
> 
> 
> I am thinking Cape Town and it's suburbs seem the safest for a single female, but then again maybe I should look into Hospital accommodation?
> ...


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Medi-clinic is the largest private Hospital group in SA and they run a number of Hospitals Clinics in the Cape, I know they are always looking.


----------

